# Look Sizing...?



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey Look forum guys,
I am gearing up to buy a new bike, and the 675 is the top of my list, but I am wondering about sizing. When I use the 675 size calculator on the Look site, it recommends a Large or maybe an XL with short stem. Now I would have figured a Medium (like i'd know), my past/current bikes were 54/M and all my mtb's have been 18in/Mediums... Now the thing is the mesurements I plugged in to the calculator are from my 54cm Cervelo R3, but due to me being me, I am still running all the spacers under the stem (like 40mm) so it's possible that it is a bit on the small side (also had all the spacer still on my 54cm Canondale Synapse), but I seem fairly comfortable for 2-3hour rides. I've had some past back issues, but have pretty much overcome them, but i'm not as bendy as I used to be... and the old spare tyre gets in the way a bit. Never ride on the drops, just on the hoods, I just can't get down there and stay there for longer than a minute or so.

So looking at the stack/reach...I have a big spreadsheet just full of stack/reach and geometry of all the bikes on my possible want list...I think I'm going crazy... a Medium 695 could also fit the bill just about as well (well a 795 too, but while the minster of finance has authorised a purchase with no buget restrictions, that may make her a bit unhappy).


I know I should try them, and think I'll nbe having to fly up to Melbourne or maybe Sydney to see if I can try some bikes as nothing on my list is going to be around locally (and sure you can try one of those...after you have paid for it and we order it in). Too bad there is no Australian Time dealer at the moment, as I'd love to trey a Fluidity as well.

Of course I could be overthinking this and/or going completely bonkers looking at pages of geometry figures.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Without looking at any geometry charts whatsoever, here's my attempt at a common sense answer to your question. 

The 675, as I understand it, is designed as a sportive/gran fondo style bike, aimed at performance with all-day comfort rather than at pure top speed efficiency. As such, it will have a shorter top tube and taller head tube than a more traditional race bike like the R3 would. 

You mention you're running your R3 with a lot of spacers so, assuming it otherwise fits you, it makes perfect sense that you'd want to go up a size with the Look. The effective top tube on a Large 675 is probably close to your Medium R3 but, due to the longer head tube you get from the sportive geometry and larger size, the Look will give you a similar or slightly more upright position without having to run a bunch of spacers. 

The XL with a short stem would get you even more upright position while maintaining the same effective top tube + stem length. I'm guessing, however, that coming from an R3 the overall change in position you'd get from an XL 675 might be a little too much difference for you (again, assuming that the R3 is enjoyable to ride aka not a terrible fit). 

Voila!


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply. That is also about what I figured on the 675 being endurance type frame, but looking at the geometry compared to my R3 the medium is lower and shorter, the large slightly higher and a bit longer...but the 695 in M is higher and slightly longer and the L higher again and then longer...which of course doesn't actually tell you how it fits and feels...
So I bit the bullet, jumnped on a plane and flew over to the Tour Down Under where there was a Look demo fleet. Large 695, height wise felt great but was just a bit too long. If I was all super pro and could hold that stretched out position, it would be perfect...but I'm not and couldn't sit on the hoods for tool long.
SO I tried the medium, and it was pretty good. spending a bit less than an hour probably isn't the best way to to check long term effects, but straight off felt better than my R3... so I trhink my problem is solved.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Awesome! The 695 is an amazing bike. Have fun!


----------

